# Cohabiting in Dubai



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

So my girlfriend and I are considering moving to Dubai both getting jobs and renting a place together. Is this likely to cause problems in renting or anywhere else in Dubai? I appreciate it is illegal but some real experiences of people who have been in this position would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

Do people actively check?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

M3red said:


> Do people actively check?


If you live in an apartment block it's more difficult because the security can be very strict & want to know who is coming & going etc. I have heard of them placing restrictions on women going to men's apartments and vice versa but don't know if it's true or not. If you stay in a more expat community I.e Mirdif & you have a villa there will no issues at all. 
Jus


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just remember that it is Illegal and there are no privacy laws here that stop authorities from barging into your house (villa or apartment) and doing a search. If you do get caught (doesn't happen often but it does happen), you will be throwin in jail for living in sin, will serve a jail sentence and then be deported.

That being said, people do it all the time and not one generally bothers. Maintain a regular lifestyle and behaviour, do not attract unnecessary attention to yourself and your partner and you will be fine.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Buy yourselves a couple of cheap silver rings, won't cost you more than 60Dhs over here.

Draws much less attention when people 'think' you're married. 

Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I knowthe chances are slim but it does make me uneasy! I am a solicitor too - oh the irony!

Well, we both need to sort jobs first


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Let's put it this way : lots of people are doing it, and as mentioned in another thread, unless you give the neighbours things to think about or complain about, they will just assume you are married, so won't even care.

That being said, it does limit your options in case of a problem.
Rowdy neighbours ? Can't call the cops, they'd arrest you first.
Having a party at home ? Well, if it bothers the nighbours you may end up in jail instead of a friendly "keep it down guys".
You get the picture.

It's not so much the "living in danger every minute of every day" that will be an issue over time, it's more the "how weak you are when you are in the wrong" that may become one.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

just dont get into trouble and youll be fine.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> If you live in an apartment block it's more difficult because the security can be very strict & want to know who is coming & going etc. I have heard of them placing restrictions on women going to men's apartments
> Jus


Unless you live in a company-wide accommodation block, security have no right to place restrictions on who can visit your home. If you allow them this leeway, next thing you know will be security deciding what furniture can enter your home and what food you can order !

Sorry to be condescending but the way to deal with some overzealous security/taxi driver/drone worker types is to be assertive and let them know clearly that they have no right to dictate what you can or cannot do.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

sean.gomes said:


> Very true


you really want to PM someone, dont you


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Unless you live in a company-wide accommodation block, security have no right to place restrictions on who can visit your home. If you allow them this leeway, next thing you know will be security deciding what furniture can enter your home and what food you can order !
> 
> Sorry to be condescending but the way to deal with some overzealous security/taxi driver/drone worker types is to be assertive and let them know clearly that they have no right to dictate what you can or cannot do.


I never said that I would allow it to happen to me, only passing on the information that I was given by someone else!


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Is Downtown generally ok for this type of thing?


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

Anywhere I couldn't move to with my girlfriend I mean ahemmm wife....


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a worry for me too. Looks like a quicky marriage is the order of the day!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

M3red said:


> So my girlfriend and I are considering moving to Dubai both getting jobs and renting a place together. Is this likely to cause problems in renting or anywhere else in Dubai? I appreciate it is illegal but some real experiences of people who have been in this position would be great.
> 
> Many thanks


You mean "wife", right? 
Ahem... Refer to your partner as either "Other Half" or "wife/husband". Wearing a ring seems to be recommended, but like a wife taking a husband's surname, it's not common for Emirati so I rarely see Emiratis wearing rings and hotels/others never blink at your "wife" having a separate surname.

Just don't tell authorities you're married as that'll annoy them more than the truth. Like everyone else said, don't be in a position to be in the wrong/get caught. No breaking the laws in any other way or they may investigate and slap this one on top too. 

You'll be fine! I've heard this many times but it rings (pun not intended) true: 


> Nobody in Dubai cares about you as they're more interested in themselves.


----------

